# Vintage Christmas Photos



## SeaBreeze (Dec 14, 2014)

Check out some vintage Christmas photos from waaay back when....http://mentalfloss.com/article/32024/32-vintage-photos-people-having-merry-christmas


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 15, 2014)

Love it! Thanks


----------



## Pappy (Dec 15, 2014)

My first born son's first Christmas. My all time favorite.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 15, 2014)

Forgive the damaged to the picture.

My older sister with my other, the oldest, sister's daughter, my niece some 25+ years ago  I can't find anything older, but, I have fond memories of those times when my sisters would come to Jersey to visit with me on the holidays. View attachment 11770


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 5, 2015)

I don't have many Christmas pictures from the past on my computer,but I do have this one of me and my older sister. I love Christmas and being with family.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 5, 2015)

So nice to see Sassy. How we loved our dolls, huh?


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 5, 2015)

1959


----------

